# Is there a difference between Digifant and CIS heads?



## newguy99 (Jul 2, 2009)

... And if so what?
Could you just pull a digfant head and drop it into a CIS (E) car?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Philvdubs (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: Is there a difference between Digifant and CIS heads? (newguy99)*

you can swap them but the digi head will have to be milled for the lower injector cups. I will post pics to show you what i mean. im milling mine after thanksgiving.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Milling? 
Drill + big bit = done







. This is definitely not rocket science, the hole just has to be enlarged slightly.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

Another difference, and it's minor one you don't really need to worry about is, the Digifant head doesn't have a vacuum connection for the air shrouded CIS injectors, just plug off the hose that would normally connect up to the head.


----------



## newguy99 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ABA Scirocco)*

Wow, thanks guys. 
If anyone has pics that would be great!


----------



## pewpewlasers (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (newguy99)*

the digi head also most likley has Hydralic lifters as oppsed to solid lifters ( it depends some cis cars have hydro lifters too) anyway youll have to thread the cis line buckets out of your cis head and thread them into the digi head and do some milling


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (pewpewlasers)*

Here are all the various styles of injector seats (i.e. buckets) that were used in VW 8v heads. The three on the left are all for CIS or CIS-e and the one on the far right is for digifant. The early style, on the far left, uses a different thread size then the other three and wold fit in a digifant head. To run CIS injectors in a digifant head, you need to remove the digifant insert and replace it with a CIS insert, either of the longer ones will do, if this is for your 86 Gti, I'd recommend the two piece brass and plastic one. However because the CIS inserts are longer, you might find it necessary to open up the holes in the head to accomodate the bottom half of the insert. 










_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 1:57 PM 11-27-2009_


----------



## newguy99 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ABA Scirocco)*

Awesome, Thanks man. I should have the head in question next week and then I guess I'll hit up GAP for the injector seats. Then I can see exactly what I need to do/cut/mill...
I'm getting excited! Everything is slowly coming together


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (newguy99)*

If you see the two heads side by side, it'll be pretty obvious what needs to be done, especially when you start swapping part. If you have even a modest amount of mechanical aptitude, you should no trouble making things work for you.


----------



## newguy99 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_If you have even a modest amount of mechanical aptitude, you should no trouble making things work for you.

I think I have a little... ABA bottom end is all torn down now and I'm just waiting on bearings/rings/seals/gaskets, etc. Head should be here in 2 weeks with some nice port work and some fairly large







valves...
Once the long block is built then its just the quick swap as I'm gonna be running my stock injection and electrics...
Hence my excitement


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (newguy99)*

I'm surprised nobody mentioned: Some CIS heads have small valves. CIS heads found on 8v motors other than the GTI and GLI (not sure about Scirocco) will have the smaller valves. However, all Digifant heads have the larger valves. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newguy99 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jettaboy1884)*

Thanks man. I assumed that everyone new about valve sizes when I asked the question but good info for anyone else that reads through this.


----------

